# school :(



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi all its been my first day back to school today and i was all ready to go it started out a good day i got to see my friends and erm... thats about it lol but because this year we have a new time table and new classes i was a bit nervous my first class i went to i had no one i knew but i sat down and tried to stay calm the rest of the class carried on talking to each other i sort of tried to blend into the background because most of the people in the class are all friends already who i dont really know but after a while i started to feel really ill (i think it was down to all the worrying ) i really diddent know what top do but luckily it passed and i carried on after that class i had a bit of comfort eating







now im feeling even worse and im still worrying about tommorow as ive got that class again sorry for going a bit off topic but im really worried and diddent know who to ask for some advice does anyone know any ways that i can try and stop worrying or ways to relax because i think thats what caused todays IBS thanks for listening and hope you all had a good first day back


----------



## 22476 (Aug 30, 2005)

I know hoe you feel about what works for me is this: Are there anything in your classroom that makes noise? In certain classes i sit but this air vent that makes a quiet humming noise. Just that little noise kinda tells me that if my stomach were to start making noises it wouldn't been heard. Also i talk to my teacher before hand so they know about my IBS, that way if i have to leave the class the teacher won't get mad and cause a scene. That relaxs me knowing that if i have to leave i can. One last thing i tend to sit by the door or not right in the middle of the room, that way attention won't be all on me if i have to get up. I hope this helped. bye bye


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks for your advice good tip about the air vent ive had a bit of a better day today so im not feeling so down anymore thanks again


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

hahah I thought I was the only one who tended to look out for things that make noise and try and sit next to that. in the summer its the fan in winter is the heater but unfortunatly not every class is equiped with both so I pretend to cough or sneeze but sometime I am scared the noise from my stomach will exceed above that noise. Now in my new year we have seating plans in alphabetical order so we can't choose where we sit







because I am an S in the register so I usually sit at the back and try to sit on the end of the row but Im not always lucky. The stress of new classes/classmates it too much and so much is expected from us so it doesnt help. I know I should tell my teachers about my condition but I feel too embarrassed to confess because it seems so uncommon to have IBS and I feel that I might be discussed in the staffroom which would be embarrassing.


----------

